# LCB London



## dallastxgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I currently live in Dallas and I am moving to London to attend LCB ( Grande Cuisine diploma) While I'm pretty sure I have sufficient info, the one thing I'm lacking is student feedback. Are there any students or even Chefs who have experience with this particular school? 

I've searched and searched and can't find any forums/message boards pertaining to my questions. Perhaps I'm missing something?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope, not me! - whilst I lived in London for a while - and did a 6 week course in Paris at LCB.... can't help you with details of the London school.

HOWEVER, if you want info regarding living in London, I can probably help!


----------



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

I would not mind knowing whatever it is you would care to share about living in London! :smiles:


----------

